# You are somebody's employee / son



## Olwe

"You are somebody's employee." < ... > Seems awkward to translate into German. "Somebody" is a real strange beast. I want to say something crazy like "Sie sind irgendwers Angestellter." But realistically I'd probably say "Sie sind bei irgentwelcher (Firma) angestellt" or < ... > That is, a total Umbau. Or even stranger" "You are somebody's son" as "Sie sind der Sohn von jemandem?" Help, please....


----------



## Gernot Back

Olwe said:


> "Sie sind der Sohn von jemandem?" Help, please....


Wie wäre es denn einfach mit_ (irgend-)jemandes_ Angestellter/Sohn/etc. im Genitiv?


----------



## Olwe

But the "irgendemandes" sounds a bit cold. "Sie sind der Sohn irgendjemandes" or "Sie sind irgendjemandes Sohnes" sounds like "certainly somebody must claim you." What if you wanted to be warm and reassuring to someone. "Remember, you're somebody's son..." as in "somebody out there still loves you." But then "Sie sind irgendjemandes Sohnes" sounds awkward too. See what I mean? Somebody's is a real bear.


----------



## Gernot Back

Olwe said:


> But the "irgendemandes" sounds a bit cold. "Sie sind der Sohn irgendjemandes" or "Sie sind irgendjemandes Sohnes" sounds like "certainly somebody must claim you." What if you wanted to be warm and reassuring to someone. "Remember, you're somebody's son..." as in "somebody out there still loves you." But then "Sie sind irgendjemandes Sohnes" sounds awkward too. See what I mean? Somebody's is a real bear.


I had put the prefix _irgend_ in parentheses. Putting that prefix or leaving it out is exactly what makes the difference: 

If you say_Du bist* irgend*jemandes (Dahergelaufenen) Sohn oder Tochter!_​..., that sounds like: So what, you are nothing special, that holds true for anybody!​But if you say_Du bist jemandes Sohn!_​..., that sounds like:There is at least one parent out there who cares for you.​


----------



## perpend

Du bist ihm sein Sohn.

Du bist denen ihr Angestellter / ihre Angestellte.


----------



## Demiurg

perpend said:


> Du bist ihm sein Sohn.
> 
> Du bist denen ihr Angestellter / ihre Angestellte.



Das Konstrukt nennt sich "Rheinischer Genitiv" und sollte in der Standardsprache tunlichst vermieden werden.


----------



## perpend

Gelernt habe ich das in Bayern, Demiurg. _Smiley_. Der Isarer Genetiv fliesst nicht in den Rheinischen, oder?

Ich glaube, Olwe sucht hier "gehören".

Du gehörst der Firma.

Du gehörst deinem Vater.

u.s.w. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Dan2

perpend said:


> Du bist ihm sein Sohn.





Demiurg said:


> Das Konstrukt nennt sich "Rheinischer Genitiv" und sollte in der Standardsprache tunlichst vermieden werden.


Wenn aber man dieses Konstrukt verwenden wollte, würde es nicht in diesem Falle "Du bist _jemand_ sein Sohn" lauten?

Was den englischen Satz betrifft, sehe ich ihn  ohne weiteren Kontext als ganz neutral.  Er könnte entweder abwertend oder beruhigend werden, oder neutral bleiben, je nach Kontext.


----------



## Olwe

Yes, the irgend- sounds cold, Gernot. But if I was going to do "Rheinischer Genitiv" I would say "Du bist jemandem sein Sohn?"  Dative ending for jemand? Actually, that sounds so 19th century poetic.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



perpend said:


> Ich glaube, Olwe sucht hier "gehören".
> 
> Du gehörst der Firma.
> 
> Du gehörst deinem Vater.



"Gehören" funktioniert für mich an dieser Stelle gar nicht -- nicht, wenn es um Menschen geht. 

Ein Freund, dem ich schon wieder eine Verabredung absage, könnte zu mir sagen: "Du hast schon wieder keine Zeit, weil du arbeiten musst? Du gehörst offenbar der Firma!" -- aber das hätte einen ganz negativen, kritischen Klang.

Ich frage mich gerade, warum man auf Englisch zu jemandem sagen würde: "You are somebody's employee / son". Für mich ist diese Aussage - mit diesem so allgemeinen Bezug - immer ein wenig rätselhaft, egal in welcher Sprache.

Auf Deutsch könnte ich mir vielleicht folgenden Dialog vorstellen. Zwei junge Männer sitzen an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle. Einer (Anton) schaut ganz traurig, und dann sagt der andere (Bruno):

_Bruno: Was ist denn mit dir los? Du siehst so traurig aus.
Anton: Ich bin so unglücklich. Niemand kennt mich, keiner will etwas mit mir zu tun haben...
Bruno: Aber du bist doch auf alle Fälle der Sohn von jemandem. Was ist denn mit deinen Eltern? Hast du keinen Kontakt zu ihnen?_


----------



## Olwe

Haargenau, Sowka. "You're still somebody's son." This is pretty much exactly the situation I had in mind. And you would say ...*von* jemandem. Good to know.


----------



## Kurtchen

Olwe said:


> Yes, the irgend- sounds cold, Gernot. But if I was going to do "Rheinischer Genitiv" I would say "Du bist jemandem sein Sohn?"  Dative ending for jemand? Actually, that sounds so 19th century poetic.



It does? Well, haha, with all due respect to 19th c. poets, but today it is just sub-par, uneducated German, at least in those parts of Germany where it's not officially recognized as ahem, a dialectal idiosyncracy.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Gernot Back said:


> _Du bist jemandes Sohn!_


I've noticed that some people write "jemand*s*" instead of "jemand*es*". Is the former form (e.g., "_Du bist jemand*s* Sohn"_) valid German?

In (colloquial) spoken German, in any case, I can't remember hearing people explicitly pronounce the last "e" of "jemand*e*s". It invariably sounds as if they're just saying "jemands". Is this a correct observation?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Gernot Back

I think I would usually pronounce _jemandes_ with an extra third syllable.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Gernot Back said:


> I think I would usually pronounce _jemandes_ with an extra third syllable.


Thanks, Gernot.

As to the other question of mine, I see here that both "jemands" and "jemandes" are valid. I personally would prefer the former, at least in speech, for the reason you mentioned - namely, that it saves a syllable. 

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## dec-sev

Sowka said:


> _Bruno: Was ist denn mit dir los? Du siehst so traurig aus.
> Anton: Ich bin so unglücklich. Niemand kennt mich, keiner will etwas mit mir zu tun haben...
> Bruno: Aber du bist doch auf alle Fälle der Sohn von jemandem. Was ist denn mit deinen Eltern? Hast du keinen Kontakt zu ihnen?_





Sowka said:


> Ich frage mich gerade, warum man auf Englisch zu jemandem sagen würde:  "You are somebody's employee / son". Für mich ist diese Aussage - mit  diesem so allgemeinen Bezug - immer ein wenig rätselhaft, egal in  welcher Sprache.


Mit dem Sohn scheint mir jetzt alles klar zu sein, aber ich habe dieselbe Frage im Zusammenhang mit "employee". In welchen Situationen sagt man "You are somebody's employee"?

_Bruno: Aber du bist doch auf alle Fälle ein Angestellte__ von jemandem. Was ist denn mit deinen Arbeitsgeber? Hast du keinen Kontakt zu ihm?_


----------



## perpend

Kurtchen said:


> It does? Well, haha, with all due respect to 19th c. poets, but today it is just sub-par, uneducated German, at least in those parts of Germany where it's not officially recognized as ahem, a dialectal idiosyncracy.



*Regarding*: "Du bist jemandem sein Sohn?"

Kurtchen, Really? I would like others to verify that that's sub-par, uneducated German. I've heard these constructions from many an educated person. _Smiley_.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



perpend said:


> *Regarding*: "Du bist jemandem sein Sohn?"
> 
> Kurtchen, Really? I would like others to verify that that's sub-par, uneducated German. I've heard these constructions from many an educated person. _Smiley_.



Ich sehe "jemandem sein Sohn", "ihm sein Sohn", "dem Peter sein Auto" und dergleichen als nicht korrekt an. In bestimmten Dialekten wird diese Form des Genitivs verwendet, aber sie ist kein Bestandteil der Standardsprache. Wir haben die Frage schon einige Male hier im Forum diskutiert; ich finde im Moment gerade nur speziell diesen Beitrag, dem ich zustimme.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> *Regarding*: "Du bist jemandem sein Sohn?"
> 
> Kurtchen, Really? I would like others to verify that that's sub-par, uneducated German. I've heard these constructions from many an educated person. _Smiley_.


If you need more votes: I agree with Sowka that the form is considered wrong in standard language. In non-dialectal colloquial language it is just about acceptable in many social groups. In many, if not most, dialects it is not only correct but "the" expression of choice.


----------



## Hutschi

Kurtchen said:


> It does? Well, haha, with all due respect to 19th c. poets, but today it is just sub-par, uneducated German, at least in those parts of Germany where it's not officially recognized as ahem, a dialectal idiosyncracy.



I would not say that dialect usage of language is uneducated usage.
I know that not long ago it was a fashion to say that. I agree, however, that it is not part of standard language.

The construction is "du bist + dative + sein Sohn."

Example: 
"Du bist dem sein Sohn?" expresses either surprise or it is pejorative.

In many regions it is established in the colloquial regional language, too.

I know that many consider it as "uneducated" but I do not think it is.

"Du bist jemandem sein Sohn" is true but has no information, because everybody is.
"Du bist jemandem sein Angestellter?" does not have this problem, but it can be simpler expressed as "Du bist angestellt?".
"Du bist jemandem sein Angestellter?" can express surprise or it can have a pejorative sense.
The style is colloquial and regional acceptable in coll. language.

An example for standard is: "Du bist bei jemandem angestellt."


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> " (1) Du bist jemandem sein Angestellter?" does not have this problem, but it can be simpler expressed as " (2)Du bist angestellt?".


Wenn das Dasselbe ist, warum denn "jemandem" überhaupt benutzen? Wenn eine Person angestellt ist, ist es klar, das sie bei jemandem angestellt ist. Das ist Dasselbe, wie "er ist Stadtbewohner einer Stadt" zu sagen. Oder irre ich mich und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen (1) und (2)?



Hutschi said:


> "Du bist jemandem sein Angestellter?" can express surprise or it can have a pejorative sense.


Kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben? Ich meine, eine Situation, in der die Phrase gut passen würde.


----------



## Hutschi

dec-sev said:


> Wenn das Dasselbe ist, warum denn "jemandem" überhaupt benutzen? Wenn eine Person angestellt ist, ist es klar, das sie bei jemandem angestellt ist. Das ist Dasselbe, wie "er ist Stadtbewohner einer Stadt" zu sagen. Oder irre ich mich und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen (1) und (2)?


Genau deshalb habe ich es als Problem benannt. Aber manchmal wird etwas verdoppelt, um es zu betonen. Das andere Problem ist, dass manche es als "ungebildet" betrachten und dass es umgangssprachlicher und nur regional akzeptierter Stil ist. Die kurze Form ist klar, aber sie enthält weniger Redundanz. Redundanz verringert oft Übertragungsstörungen.



> Kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben? Ich meine, eine Situation, in der die Phrase gut passen würde.


"Du bist jemandem sein Angestellter?" can express surprise or it can have a pejorative sense.

Überraschung: "Du bist jemandem sein Angestellter? Ich dachte immer, du bist selbstständig."

Pejorativ: "Du bist jemandem sein Angestellter? Dann solltest Du besser nicht mitkommen. Wir akzeptieren nur Selbstständige in unserem Kreis."

Sprachlich eher zu empfehlen: 
 Überraschung: "Du bist angestellt? Ich dachte immer, du bist selbstständig."


----------



## dec-sev

Vielen Dank, Hutschi.


----------

